# Supaturk strong bench!



## gettingLEAN (Aug 8, 2009)

Didn't know this dude was so strong! I'm impressed!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

strong

who is he??

should we "know" of him?


----------



## JKDRob (Dec 10, 2009)

He has the best body out of all the aesthetics crew..


----------



## gettingLEAN (Aug 8, 2009)

Hes part of the zyzz aesthetic crew rick


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

Fcuk me.

I want what's he's been taking!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

gettingLEAN said:


> Hes part of the zyzz aesthetic crew rick


oh FFS

wish i never read this thread

looks weird the way he moves almost like he has a bench shirt on underneath his hoody


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Simply the best


----------



## Captain-splooge (May 29, 2011)

only a matter of time till you popped up ^


----------



## gettingLEAN (Aug 8, 2009)

lol was going to put in OP "in b4 FAT"


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Yay.... more bb.com fanboys.....*sigh


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)




----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Something doesn't look right about that. See how he slides the bar along to centre it a bit better with one hand. With 210kg on it!?! Also see how easily the spotter whips three plates off each end like they weigh nothing??

Not hating btw just doesn't look right. Anybody else think that??


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)




----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> Something doesn't look right about that. See how he slides the bar along to centre it a bit better with one hand. With 210kg on it!?! Also see how easily the spotter whips three plates off each end like they weigh nothing??
> 
> Not hating btw just doesn't look right. Anybody else think that??


Aesthetic crew wouldn't risk losing their creditability with a dishonest video. You need to remember these guys have superior genentics.


----------



## Paulo15_4 (May 5, 2012)

Wow that is serious strength


----------



## gettingLEAN (Aug 8, 2009)

Ginger Ben said:


> Something doesn't look right about that. See how he slides the bar along to centre it a bit better with one hand. With 210kg on it!?! Also see how easily the spotter whips three plates off each end like they weigh nothing??
> 
> Not hating btw just doesn't look right. Anybody else think that??


isnt he taking off like 2 20s n a 15? didnt do math but think vid looks legit i spot a dude i know in my gym when he does 180 and it looks similar to this guys form


----------



## Big GJ (Jun 20, 2009)

They look like training plates! They weigh 2.5kg bug are same size as normal plates,

The spotter moves 3 plates weigh to easy


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

I refuse to believe they are 20kg plates tbh. He looks strong but not strong enough to press 180kg as easily as that. Then again looks can be deceiving.


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

Mad Jelly as usual


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

Is he natty though..


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Oh goody another bellend for Fat to worship...


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Milky said:


> Oh goody another bellend for Fat to worship...


Lol there's a lot more than 2:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Fat said:


> Lol there's a lot more than 2:


Well hopefully they will all die and your life wont be worth living.


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Milky said:


> Well hopefully they will all die and your life wont be worth living.


That's not very nice :sad:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Fat said:


> That's not very nice :sad:


I really dont care TBH, you know my feelings on your pathetic idolisation of the corpse.


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Milky said:


> Well hopefully they will all die and your life wont be worth living.


Lol! A tad harsh! After all, he isnt the only person here to go moist at the site of those bb.com cartoon characters...


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

paul81 said:


> Lol! A tad harsh! After all, he isnt the only person here to go moist at the site of those bb.com cartoon characters...


noy getting into it mate, not fair to derail the thread anymore than we have.

As you were people.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Ginger Ben said:


> Something doesn't look right about that. See how he slides the bar along to centre it a bit better with one hand. With 210kg on it!?! Also see how easily the spotter whips three plates off each end like they weigh nothing??
> 
> Not hating btw just doesn't look right. Anybody else think that??


He definitely moves that weighted bar easily! Very little bend in it too?


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

Fat said:


> Lol there's a lot more than 2:


you crack me up lol


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

Fat said:


>


Amazing what a difference good lighting can make. Still looks good though.


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

What exactly is the aesthetics crew???


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

badly_dubbed said:


> What exactly is the aesthetics crew???


Please dont ask mate, its not worth listening too.


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

badly_dubbed said:


> What exactly is the aesthetics crew???


The Aesthetic Crew is a group of Zyzz's friends who also train and live the lifestyle. *They hang out together, go to festivals together, and train together. *They all are jacked and shredded. *In order to be part of the aesthetic crew, one must have a BF% of 10% and under. *Many members of the Aesthetic crew have undergone amazing transformations to get to where they are now. *(with the use of*steroids*in some cases, but that does not detract from the amount of*hard work*and discipline that was involved)


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

Oh. Riiight lol

Who is zzyz lol


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

badly_dubbed said:


> Oh. Riiight lol
> 
> Who is zzyz lol


you had to bloody ask !

I should neg you you git !


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

badly_dubbed said:


> Oh. Riiight lol
> 
> Who is zzyz lol


Aziz Sergeyevich (24 March 1989 - 5 August 2011), better known by his Internet handle Zyzz, was a Russian-born Australian bodybuilder, internet celebrity, personal trainer, model and a part-time stripper who established a cult following after posting multiple videos of himself on YouTube, starting in 2007. In late July 2011 he came to more general media attention when The Sydney Morning Herald published an article about the arrest of his older brother, Said Shavershian, for illegal possession of anabolic steroids. On 5 August 2011, whilst on holiday in Bangkok, Thailand, Aziz Shavershian suffered a heart attack and died at the age of 22.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Basically he was a no one.


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

Cheers for that...

Never heard of him though.


----------



## oldskoolcool (Oct 4, 2009)

F'ck them little ******* and the fake weights 10% and under 15 stone dont count like big tits on fat mama's lol.


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

They do come across a bit vain, and in that video he's a bit cocky, but to be brutally honest, if I had a transformation like his and looked like him I'd probably be the same lol

They looks good, but I'd prob not make a "crew" out of how my body looked lol


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Most people on here hate on him because of the physique he achieved in very little time and not many have the dedication and work ethic he had.



badly_dubbed said:


> They do come across a bit vain, and in that video he's a bit cocky, but to be brutally honest, if I had a transformation like his and looked like him I'd probably be the same lol
> 
> They looks good, but I'd prob not make a "crew" out of how my body looked lol


Mate it's a online personality they're not really like that. Zyzz and the crew made money from his YouTube videos and got sponsored from various supplement companies.


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

Can't say I hate him. Cos I don't know him.


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)




----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Fat, cant you just keep the Zyzz worship to the other site which i've mentioned? clearly people here (myself included) dont care for, and are quite frankly fed up with seeing daily mentions of this 'crew'.

i'd rather he wasnt spread all over the site, as no doubt now whenever people google zyzz (other search engines are available) UK-M will show up on the list and this place will get inundated with fanboys....


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Fat said:


> *Most people on here hate on him because of the physique he achieved in very little time and not many have the dedication and work ethic he had.*
> 
> Mate it's a online personality they're not really like that. Zyzz and the crew made money from his YouTube videos and got sponsored from various supplement companies.


WHY do you always spout this bullsh*t ?

I hate him because of YOU and your endless almost homosexual worshippery of him, stupid endless threads about him, stupid sigs idolising him and taking every opportuinity to bring the dead cu*ts name into things.

I couldnt give a flying fu*k about what he " acheived ".....

If you really want to we can get into it again and see where it leads like last time.

You really dont get what a pathetic specimen you look with all this sh*t do you...

If he was alive you'd be classed as a stalker !


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

I want those prop weights to make avid too


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Milky said:


> Please dont ask mate, its not worth listening too.


oh no


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

paul81 said:


> Fat, cant you just keep the Zyzz worship to the other site which i've mentioned? clearly people here (myself included) dont care for, and are quite frankly fed up with seeing daily mentions of this 'crew'.
> 
> i'd rather he wasnt spread all over the site, as no doubt now whenever people google zyzz (other search engines are available) UK-M will show up on the list and this place will get inundated with fanboys....


Why are you blaming me for a thread I didn't even create? Surely I can discuss things related to the thread if anything all the people going off topic is spamming? Read my previous posts in this thread and you'll see all I did is answer questions. Quite frankly this is a bodybuilding forum and no one is forcing anyone to participate in these sort of threads.


----------



## Proteen Paul (Apr 6, 2012)

Just cos he got famous on the net doesn't make him worthy of this bloody worship. ..... And you don't think that young kid on "Charlie bit my finger " video now has a crew do you?

How can you admire anyone who managed to kill himself with steroids by the age of 23!

Can someone remind me again..... What is his talent?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Fat said:


> Why are you blaming me for a thread I didn't even create? Surely I can discuss things related to the thread if anything all the people going off topic is spamming? Read my previous posts in this thread and you'll see all I did is answer questions. Quite frankly this is a bodybuilding forum and no one is forcing anyone to participate in these sort of threads.


Another neg back i think is f all so negged ya fool


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Proteen Paul said:


> Just cos he got famous on the net doesn't make him worthy of this bloody worship. ..... And you don't think that young kid on "Charlie bit my finger " video now has a crew do you?
> 
> How can you admire anyone who managed to kill himself with steroids by the age of 23!
> 
> Can someone remind me again..... What is his talent?


gettin fat negged


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Fat said:


> Why are you blaming me for a thread I didn't even create? Surely I can discuss things related to the thread if anything all the people going off topic is spamming? Read my previous posts in this thread and you'll see all I did is answer questions. Quite frankly this is a bodybuilding forum and no one is forcing anyone to participate in these sort of threads.


Here's an idea, take your pathetic name dropping and homoerotic worship to another forum..

your like a child Fat, you know EXACTLY what your doing and try every trick to deflect the blame...


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Fat said:


> Why are you blaming me for a thread I didn't even create? Surely I can discuss things related to the thread if anything all the people going off topic is spamming? Read my previous posts in this thread and you'll see all I did is answer questions. Quite frankly this is a bodybuilding forum and no one is forcing anyone to participate in these sort of threads.


Repped


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> Repped


no i'll neg again nwhen i can!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Fatstuff said:


> Repped


I have negged him too so crack on...


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

biglbs said:


> no i'll neg again nwhen i can!


ur rep power is pitiful compared to mine stop picking on fat, he never started the thread, yeah ok hes amusing himself by winding u all up but he hasnt made the thread off topic, hes done nout wrong.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Milky said:


> I have negged him too so crack on...


lol lol lol


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Milky said:


> I have negged him too so crack on...


your rep power on the other hand!!!!!!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

u do know that reps are greater than negs anyway lol


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Fatstuff said:


> ur rep power is pitiful compared to mine stop picking on fat, he never started the thread, yeah ok hes amusing himself by winding u all up but he hasnt made the thread off topic, hes done nout wrong.


So how is it ok to wind every one up with this endless bullsh*t worshipping ?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> u do know that reps are greater than negs anyway lol


and you are dafter than i thought x2


----------



## Proteen Paul (Apr 6, 2012)

Milky said:


> Here's an idea, take your pathetic name dropping and homoerotic worship to another forum..
> 
> your like a child Fat, you know EXACTLY what your doing and try every trick to deflect the blame...


Agreed . Makes me uncomfortable reading some of his ****e.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Proteen Paul said:


> Agreed . Makes me uncomfortable reading some of his ****e.


best thing is he has lost his alter ego now so had to behave for a while as he couldnt hide behind it.


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Feel free to press ignore on me so you don't have to see my posts


----------



## Dyl (Mar 3, 2011)

Cba reading through posts but do people actually believe his lifting what he says?

He's a fraud, and almost every pic he puts out is photoshopped badly.

With that weight can I easily slide it round to reposition aswell? no. and the guy takes the weights off like they're nothing


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

That bench looked a bit odd to me.

I've clearly missed something on here, with this Fat fella bumming this dead fella. Not sure what thats about but as somebody who has walked into this for the first time, Fat you dont come across very well mate.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

must be just me playing devils advocate, but i dont find it any more annoying than the spout of joke threads, the annoying threads where people read someones thread then make one up as the opposite side of that story or the endless trolling from lots of other ppl on here.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Fat said:


> Feel free to press ignore on me so you don't have to see my posts


No l wont l will continue to keep calling you out.

Said it before and will say it again you have NOTHING to offer but this crap you spout about some dead 22 yr old...

I see your choosing to ignore my posts, coward.


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Milky said:


> No l wont l will continue to keep calling you out.
> 
> Said it before and will say it again you have NOTHING to offer but this crap you spout about some dead 22 yr old...
> 
> I see your choosing to ignore my posts, coward.


Lol how old are you mate? :whistling:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Fat said:


> Lol how old are you mate? :whistling:


42 and you can see my pics in various points on this board..

Your turn, lets see some pics of you rather than ones out of your wa*k bank.


----------



## Dyl (Mar 3, 2011)

Fat, I'm a fan of Zyzz but going round ramming it down peoples throats is just going to end up making people hate him and you. He was popular on BB misc and Youtube so leave it there, there's no point just annoying people on here about him


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Dyl said:


> Fat, I'm a fan of Zyzz but going round ramming it down peoples throats is just going to end up making people hate him and you. He was popular on BB misc and Youtube so leave it there, there's no point just annoying people on here about him


ur a fan of zyzz, grow up :rolleye:


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Dyl said:


> Fat, I'm a fan of Zyzz but going round ramming it down peoples throats is just going to end up making people hate him and you. He was popular on BB misc and Youtube so leave it there, there's no point just annoying people on here about him


Mate this thread was created by someone else and was about him? what do you want me to do?


----------



## Dyl (Mar 3, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> ur a fan of zyzz, grow up :rolleye:


Well, was 



> Mate this thread was created by someone else and was about him? what do you want me to do?


No, it was about Supaturk


----------



## DaveCarnage (Dec 29, 2011)

those plates have about 6 coffee mug sized holes in them, and, look plastic, more like 2kg per plate, the guys dont look bad there lean and decent physique but with those weights they would be a lot more bulky and sizeous. if those guys walked into my gym id probly end up beating the ****e out of each one of them one by one,,, or alternatively, let them lift real plates that actualy weigh 20kg each and not 2kg!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

DaveCarnage said:


> those plates have about 6 coffee mug sized holes in them, and, look plastic, more like 2kg per plate, the guys dont look bad there lean and decent physique but with those weights they would be a lot more bulky and sizeous. if those guys walked into my gym id probly end up beating the ****e out of each one of them one by one,,, or alternatively, let them lift real plates that actualy weigh 20kg each and not 2kg!


sizeous, i like it.


----------



## Natty.Solider (May 4, 2012)

Wow Fat you know exactly how to press Milkys buttons - And not in a good way!

I saw this video a while back. I wouldnt want to discredit supaturk in anyway, but if they are legit then those are some killer lifts. I just hit 100kg incline bench and can definately appreciate the 160kg incline bench!! One thing is for sure, supaturk is juiced up to his eyeballs and makes no attempts to hide it. I personally think zyzz had a great lust for life and a great body, but couldnt justify having his face as my display picture so understand why Milky wants to bury his foot up your **** :thumb:


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

Come on guys lighted up. There has to be a few UKM clowns on here (fat you are definitely one of them, which is not a bad thing), adds abit of entertainment and variety.

To some extent I agree with the points some have brought forward about the onslaught of Zyzz threads that popped up over a month ago. But it's not happened to that length recently. So a thread here and there isn't going to hurt anyone. End of the day I'm sure Fat isn't the only fan of zyzz on this site (whether his fanboyism is genuine or not) so threads like these could be interesting to some people.

Someone mentioned people googling Zyzz would be directed to this site. More traffic to this site is NOT a bad thing at all.


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Milky said:


> 42 and you can see my pics in various points on this board..
> 
> Your turn, lets see some pics of you rather than ones out of your wa*k bank.


Why are my pictures revelevent?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Natty.Solider said:


> Wow Fat you know exactly how to press Milkys buttons - And not in a good way!
> 
> I saw this video a while back. I wouldnt want to discredit supaturk in anyway, but if they are legit then those are some killer lifts. I just hit 100kg incline bench and can definately appreciate the 160kg incline bench!! One thing is for sure, supaturk is juiced up to his eyeballs and makes no attempts to hide it. I personally think zyzz had a great lust for life and a great body, but couldnt justify having his face as my display picture so understand why Milky wants to bury his foot up your **** :thumb:


I will discredit him willingly, l am pretty sure that wouldnt be far off double his body weight.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Fat said:


> Why are my pictures revelevent?


Because l dont actually believe you train TBH, l havent seen anything to prove otherwise from you even tho l have asked in the past.

What has my age got to do with anything ?


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

DaveCarnage said:


> those plates have about 6 coffee mug sized holes in them, and, look plastic, more like 2kg per plate, the guys dont look bad there lean and decent physique but with those weights they would be a lot more bulky and sizeous.* if those guys walked into my gym id probly end up beating the ****e out of each one of them one by one,,, *or alternatively, let them lift real plates that actualy weigh 20kg each and not 2kg!


Roid rage?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Mey said:


> Roid rage?


Hey dont knock it !


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Mey said:


> Come on guys lighted up. There has to be a few UKM clowns on here (fat you are definitely one of them, which is not a bad thing), adds abit of entertainment and variety.
> 
> To some extent I agree with the points some have brought forward about the onslaught of Zyzz threads that popped up over a month ago. But it's not happened to that length recently. So a thread here and there isn't going to hurt anyone. End of the day I'm sure Fat isn't the only fan of zyzz on this site (whether his fanboyism is genuine or not) so threads like these could be interesting to some people.
> 
> Someone mentioned people googling Zyzz would be directed to this site. More traffic to this site is NOT a bad thing at all.


spot on mate, my thoughts exactly


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

look guys basically Fat got caught out liking zyzz a bit too much, so now he feels he has to over-play it because in his mind by doing this people will think he's just joking around and making light heart of it, even though i think deep down he fancies him lol

am i right fat?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

nobody ever calls ashcrapper out, no pics, no serious posts, this isnt a dig at him either because i like him, i think ppl like him and fat keep this place light hearted.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Fat said:


> You do realise you're a moderator on a bodybuilding forum? Surely it's not going to give UK-Muscle a good name that you're making fun of my obesity problem? I'm here to better my life.


Hey l am fine with it, when did you ever mention being obese ?

It will look as good as the endless people pm'ing me to put a stop to people spamming the board with this kind of nonsense.

Please feel free to report me to Lorian tho.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Fatstuff said:


> nobody ever calls ashcrapper out, no pics, no serious posts, this isnt a dig at him either because i like him, i think ppl like him and fat keep this place light hearted.


Ash isnt a one trick pony mate.


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

If pictures are really the problem then I will upload some tomorrow. I really couldn't give a sh1t but it seems some guys are picking on me because of the people I choose to be inspired by.. Like I said I didn't create this zyzz related thread all I did was answer?


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Milky said:


> Ash isnt a one trick pony mate.


Sorry I'm not here to entertain people, I'm here to learn and better my life.


----------



## Natty.Solider (May 4, 2012)

Fat said:


> *If pictures are really the problem then I will upload some tomorrow*. I really couldn't give a sh1t but it seems some guys are picking on me because of the people I choose to be inspired by.. Like I said I didn't create this zyzz related thread all I did was answer?


Ill be waiting in anticipation :smartass:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Fat said:


> Sorry I'm not here to entertain people, I'm here to learn and better my life.


Well here's a mad idea,

Its a bit out there but bear with me it may just work...

STOP posting endless sh*t about this moron, ask some questions abiyt training, diet etc and maybe just maybe people on here may take you a bit more seriously..

Mad l know but hey, give it a go.


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Natty.Solider said:


> Ill be waiting in anticipation :smartass:


Maybe it will give people understanding on why he inspires me...


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Milky said:


> Well here's a mad idea,
> 
> Its a bit out there but bear with me it may just work...
> 
> ...


This thread is related about him how do you want me to reply? Fine I'll make a journal tomorrow.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

i have benched 540lbs(approx 270k)in the past and it looks well different trust little ol me


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Fat said:


> This thread is related about him how do you want me to reply? Fine I'll make a journal tomorrow.


pics and a journal, ooh its like xmas


----------



## Natty.Solider (May 4, 2012)

Fat said:


> Maybe it will give people understanding on why he inspires me...


Inspiration is key to this game. No one sais you are x ammount of lbs of lean mass or can lift how ever much. Everyone on here is here becuase they have a shared interest and people can help eachother out when others need help. If im honest zyzz was the *sole* reason I got serious about the gym and started going 5 times a week. I saw this madman on youtube and thought wow, what a great life he lives and what an awesome body he has. That was less than a year ago and at the time of his death (I heard about him after he died). Theres nothing wrong with having a role model. Personally my role model is Greg Plitt but can understand why people want to DDT him.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Natty.Solider said:


> Inspiration is key to this game. No one sais you are x ammount of lbs of lean mass or can lift how ever much. Everyone on here is here becuase they have a shared interest and people can help eachother out when others need help. If im honest zyzz was the *sole* reason I got serious about the gym and started going 5 times a week. I saw this madman on youtube and thought wow, what a great life he lives and what an awesome body he has. That was less than a year ago and at the time of his death (I heard about him after he died). Theres nothing wrong with having a role model. Personally my role model is Greg Plitt but can understand why people want to DDT him.


point .................................................missed


----------



## gettingLEAN (Aug 8, 2009)

what the hell did i start here! it was about supaturks bench not zyzz  really dont understand why the majority of this forum hates zyzz so much tho he inspires so many people to start the lifestyle.. anyway lets get this thread back on track of the vid posted and not zyzz


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Natty.Solider said:


> Inspiration is key to this game. No one sais you are x ammount of lbs of lean mass or can lift how ever much. Everyone on here is here becuase they have a shared interest and people can help eachother out when others need help. If im honest zyzz was the *sole* reason I got serious about the gym and started going 5 times a week. I saw this madman on youtube and thought wow, what a great life he lives and what an awesome body he has. That was less than a year ago and at the time of his death (I heard about him after he died). Theres nothing wrong with having a role model. Personally my role model is Greg Plitt but can understand why people want to DDT him.


I dont have a problem with people having role models, reasons why they train etc, l do have a problem with this corpse now tho and the airtime he gets on here.

I know uits wrong to speak ill of the dead etc but l am so pig sick of his name and picture popping up at every opportunity and the total BULLSH*T that were all jealous of him and his lifestyle blah blah blah that l am now at a point if he wasnt dead l would wish it on him !!

From what l have read he was a cocky arrogant pr**k, act or not he was still a pr**k, why the hell would l be jealous of someone like that ?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Milky said:


> I dont have a problem with people having role models, reasons why they train etc, l do have a problem with this corpse now tho and the airtime he gets on here.
> 
> I know uits wrong to speak ill of the dead etc but l am so pig sick of his name and picture popping up at every opportunity and the total BULLSH*T that were all jealous of him and his lifestyle blah blah blah that l am now at a point if he wasnt dead l would wish it on him !!
> 
> From what l have read he was a cocky arrogant pr**k, act or not he was still a pr**k, why the hell would l be jealous of someone like that ?


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^x2 or am i bum licky,no shut the feck up ffs


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

gettingLEAN said:


> what the hell did i start here! it was about supaturks bench not zyzz  really dont understand why the majority of this forum hates zyzz so much tho he inspires so many people to start the lifestyle.. anyway lets get this thread back on track of the vid posted and not zyzz


I apologise mate, would you like me to remove the posts detracting from the OP ?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

biglbs said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^x2 or am i bum licky,no shut the feck up ffs


Yep


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> Yep


Ye you're right ---shut the fook up!


----------



## gettingLEAN (Aug 8, 2009)

Milky said:


> I apologise mate, would you like me to remove the posts detracting from the OP ?


nah mate its a good read!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

gettingLEAN said:


> nah mate its a good read!


Fair enough, again my apologies.


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

The weights rattle about a bit when he sets the bar down.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

I think we should have a sub section called "a shrine to zyzz" ..


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

ewen said:


> I think we should have a sub section called "a shrine to zyzz" ..


With all his followers / worshippers surely to fu*k there should be forums about the ku*t already ?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

XRichHx said:


> The weights rattle about a bit when he sets the bar down.


my bar fookin bends


----------



## Captain-splooge (May 29, 2011)

ewen said:


> I think we should have a sub section called "a shrine to zyzz" ..


this is a great idea, then we can all not go in there:

Fat- 'oh hey guys i love zyzz'

Fat- 'oh no wayyy me too'

Fat- 'oh my gosh totally'


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Milky said:


> With all his followers / worshippers surely to fu*k there should be forums about the ku*t already ?


You would think so mate , perhaps a sub section here would be a good idea for dead idols of bodybuilding , guys like reg park zyzz mike menzter and so on .


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

ewen said:


> You would think so mate , perhaps a sub section here would be a good idea for dead idols of bodybuilding , guys like reg park zyzz mike menzter and so on .


Yeah he slips right into that list mate doesnt he..... :lol:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

fat too?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Milky said:


> Yeah he slips right into that list mate doesnt he..... :lol:


Haha yeah the dead bit lol

But he did have a good body for a skinny cnut lol


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

biglbs said:


> my bar fookin bends


I was expecting to see something like that with the weights mentioned.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

XRichHx said:


> I was expecting to see something like that with the weights mentioned.


you do


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

Hmm not so sure now check this






Could be legit?


----------



## antbig1234 (Nov 27, 2011)

Milky said:


> I really dont care TBH, you know my feelings on your pathetic idolisation of the corpse.


ouchhh lol


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Some very childish and disrespectful comments on here from people i did not expect them from, quite shocked. Like it or not the 'Aesthetics crew' all have great physiques, probably a lot better than 50% of the members on here. Lots of jealousy about them. Should we not idolize Mentzer because of rumors he was gay? Should we not idolize Lee Priest because he has a tattoo on his face?


----------



## icamero1 (Jul 3, 2009)

Who's zyzz?


----------



## Proteincarb (Oct 12, 2010)

Cool


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Barker:3102077 said:


> Some very childish and disrespectful comments on here from people i did not expect them from, quite shocked. Like it or not the 'Aesthetics crew' all have great physiques, probably a lot better than 50% of the members on here. Lots of jealousy about them. Should we not idolize Mentzer because of rumors he was gay? Should we not idolize Lee Priest because he has a tattoo on his face?


See this is what gets my goat up, this " jealousy " crap.

Because people are sick of hesring about him / them were alledgedly " jealous "...total nonsense.

Trust me he and his " crew " have NOTHING that l would possibly want nor desire, his looks, his lifestyle, his physique, his arrogance....nothing.

To say a dislike for someone can be construed as " jealousy " is a lame argument IMO.


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

icamero1 said:


> Who's zyzz?


It's been explained in this thread somewhere. Sorry I can't be much help.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Fat said:


> It's been explained in this thread somewhere. Sorry I can't be much help.


Be careful fat, don't go throwing opinions round here on an open forum willy nilly


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

bump:rolleye:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Fatstuff said:


> bump:rolleye:


I'll fu*king bump you !!!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Milky said:


> I'll fu*king bump you !!!


what :innocent:

:devil2:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Fatstuff said:


> what :innocent:
> 
> :devil2:


Tw*t !!


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Lol'd, people who cant see Fat is a troll are stupid.


----------



## bulldogge (Jul 2, 2011)

Video looks genuine to me...


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Mr_Morocco said:


> Lol'd, people who cant see Fat is a troll are stupid.


He's starting a journal today, pics and everything..


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Milky said:


> He's starting a journal today, pics and everything..


PMSL, if he does fair play. If not though then he'll continue being treated like a troll.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

gettingLEAN said:


> Didn't know this dude was so strong! I'm impressed!


this video is fake , if anybody has spotted people benching 230kg you know the guy benching it simply cannot just slide the bar as easy as that .

also look at the 20 plate at 2:27 hanging in the back ground , that is a 20 not the ones on the bar , the ones with lots of holes are 10kg and 5kg plates .


----------



## Bruze (Nov 5, 2011)

http://www.i.imgur.com/T3q7Y.jpg


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

The way the guy slides the weights off taking off a supposed 50kg on each end lol


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Anybody who has ever had 200kg on the bar would know that you can't just slide the bar about the way he does on the video. Something called gravity prevents this. To all those who believe the video give it a go next time you are in the gym.

And as said, how the skinny spotter just whips 55kg from the bar in one go is hilarious.

The scales prove nothing. That could well be a genuine plate. Why didn't they show it been taken off the bar used for pressing before weighing it? It could have come from anywhere. Fake plates are designed to look like real plates ffs:laugh:


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2012)

There is no way you could slide that bar that easily. Not a prayer!!

And as said look how easy he slides supposedly 50k off each side, never in a million years!


----------



## Big_Idiot (Feb 14, 2012)

Cant make my mind up whether its real or not.

If so, it's impressive.


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

For anyone who cares lol

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/177817-fat-journey-aesthetics.html


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Why was fat banned ?

Looks like whoever carried out the task had preconcieved views on him no matter what, and was sprung like a coil, as soon as there was the smallest amount of controversy in opinions or views, and the deed done.

shame, Reading this thread I can only see fat answering questions and posting info on someone he liked and followed.. And the thread manages to turn on him with replies and posts of an aggresive and childish nature from senior members and from the UK-M team


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

He's not he's put up a journal in another section.


----------



## Bruze (Nov 5, 2011)

Yeah he's banned.

Superturks chest is ****ing unreal to be honest, don't see why he would need to lie about lifts.










whats all the hype about zyzz this guy is way better lol


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Ah well. Bit disappointing. No reason?

Yeah I'mpressive looking chest. Too much wrong with that video for it to be real though.


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Good on him if its real but somehow benching that much seem suspicious....he did a great transformation from being fat to getting built but other bbers far bigger than him dont even bench that. Example Zack Khan is a monster yet in his blogs the most he has flat benched is 200kg...yet his chest and arm are humongous!

Oscan's arms are like twigs in that vid, and the way he slides the fully loaded bar far too easily makes it more suspicious.

Props if its real though


----------



## GunnaGetBig (Dec 14, 2008)

Blatantly fake...what a pathetic human being. Clearly has issues if he feels the need to boost his ego by pretending to lift big weights.


----------



## Dorian Gray (Dec 5, 2011)

Every one needs to lay off this Fat chap, childish behaviour from some of the members on here


----------



## shinobi_85 (Feb 20, 2011)

khan shows how it should be done at 0:50


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

shinobi_85 said:


> khan shows how it should be done at 0:50


He definitely looks like he's lost some size in his latest videos compared to the one you've just posted!


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

its real ffs


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Fat said:


> its real ffs


How do u know?


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

Ginger Ben said:


> Something doesn't look right about that. See how he slides the bar along to centre it a bit better with one hand. With 210kg on it!?! Also see how easily the spotter whips three plates off each end like they weigh nothing??
> 
> Not hating btw just doesn't look right. Anybody else think that??


Yeah I noticed that too.. I would also expect to see the bar bending?


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Fat said:


> its real ffs


Come on fat, you know that it's fake.

I've explained why, as have many others with experience of this type of weight. Stick those plates on your bar in your home gym and see if you can slide the bar from side to side like he does in the video.

The weighing of the plate vid is worthless as there is no link between the plate and the bar he uses.

Every forum on the net has called fake on this vid so if it's real why hasn't he posted a video proving everybody wrong with evidence of the weight of the plates etc? Look at how Khan's body shakes when he's lifting, how the weights obey the laws of gravity....He would only be 60kg off a world record with those lifts and would be competing in meets at a high level ffs.


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Mingster said:


> Come on fat, you know that it's fake.
> 
> I've explained why, as have many others with experience of this type of weight. Stick those plates on your bar in your home gym and see if you can slide the bar from side to side like he does in the video.
> 
> ...


I thought someone proved the plates were real?


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Fat said:


> I thought someone proved the plates were real?


I'm yet to see this.

Anyway, enough is enough, lol. You won't wind me up  as I've got nothing against any of these guys. There's some cracking physiques amongst them. I've called foul on many fake lifting vids in the past not just this one. When you train with powerlifters for over 20 years you can recognise the movements involved in these lifts. The actual pressing is realistic and there is probably a decent weight on the bar. It's the racking and unracking, and the positioning of the bar which cries out fake. The spotter does nothing during these stages of the lift and it is impossible for the bencher to retain such control of the bar at the very beginning and end of the lifts.

Sadly, imo, it detracts from what these guys have achieved and are capable of, this playing of their fans as naive and lacking in knowledge.


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Mingster said:


> I'm yet to see this.
> 
> Anyway, enough is enough, lol. You won't wind me up  as I've got nothing against any of these guys. There's some cracking physiques amongst them. I've called foul on many fake lifting vids in the past not just this one. When you train with powerlifters for over 20 years you can recognise the movements involved in these lifts. The actual pressing is realistic and there is probably a decent weight on the bar. It's the racking and unracking, and the positioning of the bar which cries out fake. The spotter does nothing during these stages of the lift and it is impossible for the bencher to retain such control of the bar at the very beginning and end of the lifts.
> 
> Sadly, imo, it detracts from what these guys have achieved and are capable of, this playing of their fans as naive and lacking in knowledge.


Fair enough mate you obviously know more than me


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

now this is how its done


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm off to do some 120kg barbell curls.... :whistling:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

i like this one ...


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Its about as real as that one the bell end magician did as well.


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Milky said:


> Its about as real as that one the bell end magician did as well.


Dynamo? wasn't there witnesses in the gym for that one?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Fat said:


> Dynamo? wasn't there witnesses in the gym for that one?


I can produce 10 witnesess right now if you like saying l just curled 200 kgs, there called LIARS.


----------



## gettingLEAN (Aug 8, 2009)

Fat said:


> Dynamo? wasn't there witnesses in the gym for that one?


The movement here is so fake its unreal love the way when dude 1st does the 3 plates it shoots off and u can just tell by his movement its light and hes acting.. prob set the weight to 40-50kg something which dynamo struggles with


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Fat said:


> Dynamo? wasn't there witnesses in the gym for that one?


welcome to magic


----------

